# Dark elf tactic question.



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just as a thought, I'm considering running Malekeith.

However I wondered if this is viable:

Placing Maley on foot in a unit of spearmen (40). His magical powers and various special rules (including his magic defense) and the survivability of a horde unit should make for a strong opponent? 

Or is he better off in a unit of BG?

Or not use him at all.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Malekith is generally regarded as too many points, but both of these can be considered worthwhile. Pros and cons, the spearmen will have much more bodies, and will generally last longer, but don't have the stubborn, and such that the Black-Guard would have.

Either way, stick a BSB in the unit, and call it a Death-Star. MR2 plus the Spellshields ability will make you highly resistant to magic, though the damn thing hasn't been FAQ'd to say exactly how it works. The only big worry, what with Malekith probably being able to soul-steal or debuff the enemy, is shooting, and for that reason, I'd probably take spearmen, though I'd actually take more than 40. Considering this is all probably better as a for-fun thing, I'd just stick him in the Black-Guard. 

Edit: Also, another thing, hope you roll Soul Stealer. 6 wounds on Malekith is *great* for him.


----------

